# vm.stats.vm.v_wire_count higher than vm.max_wired?



## akhma (Dec 6, 2021)

On a FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p10 GENERIC  amd64 system

vm.max_wired: 21669114
vm.stats.vm.v_wire_count: 39372890

Why does the wire_count go above max_wired?


----------



## covacat (Dec 6, 2021)

one is user, one is system + user ?
see sysctl -d


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 6, 2021)

```
sysctl -d vm | grep -i wire
vm.max_user_wired: system-wide limit to user-wired page count
vm.stats.vm.v_user_wire_count: User-wired virtual memory
vm.stats.vm.v_wire_count: Wired pages
```


----------



## akhma (Dec 6, 2021)

Thanks for the replies. However, on my system, there is no max_user_wired or user_wire_count:

```
# sysctl -d vm | grep -i wire
vm.max_wired: System-wide limit to wired page count
vm.stats.vm.v_wire_count: Wired pages
```
If fact I found the above limits by doing

```
# sysctl -a | grep -i wire
vm.max_wired: 21669114
vm.stats.vm.v_wire_count: 39372890
```


----------



## SirDice (Dec 6, 2021)

akhma said:


> On a FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p10


FreeBSD 12.1 is end-of-life since January 2021 and is not supported anymore. Please upgrade.









						Unsupported FreeBSD Releases
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org
				



Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------

